# fading



## decepticonpaul (Nov 30, 2011)

3 weeks ago or so, i bought a pair of jd's from craigslist. when i got to the guys house they were really blue and pretty.
after getting them home they started loosing their color. i thought they might be stressed out and color back up later.
well 3 weeks passed and they are still pale looking. they are in a 55gal long with weekly water changes, the pair is said to be about 2 years old. any suggestions on what might be causing that? how do i get them to color back up again? more water changes? dark substrate?


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

Stress, Mood, Lighting............ :roll: 
These guys/gals change color just by looking at them ! :fish: 
Once they feel secure, they should be fine !


----------



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm learning (by experience) that JD's take a bit more time than other cichlids to adjust to things


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes indeed but its truly a reward to watch them act as they would in nature


----------



## decepticonpaul (Nov 30, 2011)

i just found out that right temperature makes a big diff.


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

What size tank were they in when you picked them up? What filtration do you have? I have found either a dark backround or substrate helps. At 2 years old, how big are they?


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

mabe ur gravels too light black back grounds help sub do the lighting a bit give them plenty of hiding places


----------



## tanderson (Dec 24, 2009)

I started my tank with 3 electric yellow labs. Two of them have kept their bright color but one has turned a pastel yellow. It seems healthy and eats what the others do. Not sure what causes that other than genetics...


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

tanderson said:


> I started my tank with 3 electric yellow labs. Two of them have kept their bright color but one has turned a pastel yellow. It seems healthy and eats what the others do. Not sure what causes that other than genetics...


  FWIW............... 'Yellow Labs ' are African Cichlids from Lake Malawi .


----------



## tanderson (Dec 24, 2009)

John,

I know what Yellow Labs are...I was commenting that I too have a 'Fading" fish


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

My point was you 'Posted' in the wrong forum, and your problem may be entirely different from those fish which are classified as ' Central American'.


----------



## decepticonpaul (Nov 30, 2011)

the pair on jds are in a 55 long, there female is like 5 in male is 6-7 inch. aqueon 55 hob filter pink and blue mixed gravel, could soft water be causing this too? cuz i checked my tank couple days ago and ph was 6!! :-?  i gotta go pick up some of that ph up stuff at lfs. and weekely 20-30 % water changes. water looks crystal clear


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

WHAT DO U FEEd them any other tank mates pink gravel lol how light is it


----------



## decepticonpaul (Nov 30, 2011)

top fin cichlid pellets, frozen food brine shrimp and a little bit of beef heart and once in a while algea wafers.i dont know what kind of lighting it is, im guessing standard lights that came with the hood originaly.


----------



## decepticonpaul (Nov 30, 2011)

tank mates are a juvi firemouth and a juvi jd.


----------



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

JD's are pretty hardy so I don't think PH is that big of a factor, but in this case maybe because that is low. Introduce mirrors. Try to trigger spawning activity and that may bring along the colors you desire.


----------



## decepticonpaul (Nov 30, 2011)

boldstone can you post a pic here of your male jd? and a full tank shot. i am always interested in what other ppls tanks look like


----------



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

Sure!! 









I've removed most of the plants due to spawning, but lots of caves, space, and cover.


----------



## decepticonpaul (Nov 30, 2011)

thats one good looking jd, brother. what size tank is that? all plastic plants?


----------



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

It's a 55 gallon as well. The female is 8inches and the male is a little over 7 inches. Everything is plastic (and cheap) driftwood and rocks from my neighborhood creek...playsand.


----------



## decepticonpaul (Nov 30, 2011)

how did you treat the wood and rocks?


----------



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

I only treat the wood...since these things come out of a natural creek already they're usually harmless and I've never had a problem. I soak them in a tub of hot water.


----------

